# Packages+Dependencies for OpenSuSE 10.3 x86_64



## NucleusKore (May 9, 2008)

Note: this thread is for 64 bit OpenSuSE 10.3. For 32 bit go here.

Hello everybody,
Here is an update for the work I started here.
This time I've covered installation on Gnome and KDE. These archives have been tested on both Desktop environments.

*For both KDE & GNOME:*

Download Archive 1
md5sum dd6f43f73aa6efbfd7e5bc5d19cba2f2

Download Archive 2
md5sum a00360bc4e7ba153e5ef55ffd03295f8

OpenOffice 2.4

Make a folder called essentials in your home directory and unzip both files to it.

I shall first describe the install for GNOME, and then for KDE

Open SuSE Install DVD/Cds are required for implementing these instructions !

OpenSuSE 10.3 X86_64 (GNOME)

*I have covered the following software:*
Adobe flash player - for viewing flash animations
Realplayer
Acrobat Reader - required to open encrypted pdfs
Java
Mplayer
XMMS - winamp lookalike
K3b - CD/DVD ripping, burning
libdvdcss
DeVeDe - Create VCD, SVCD, DVD
Audacity - audio editor
AviDemux - similar to VirtualDub
ffmpeg
Transcode
ntfs-config
VLC
Amarok


You *will need* an internet connection to download these files. Maybe a friend can help you to download it and mail it to you on a CD if you stay in a remote area.

Extract files to a folder, essentials, in your home directory

Click on Computer->Applications->More Applications->System->YaST

Key in your root password and press Enter.
Click on Software->Software Repositories
*img526.imageshack.us/img526/7694/screenshot5rz5.th.png

Click on Add, Select Local Directory, uncheck download repository description files and click next
*img526.imageshack.us/img526/5818/screenshot6tl4.th.png

Give the repository a name, I have given the name essentials, click browse and browse to that folder and click Open, and check the checkbox that says plain rpm directory
*img223.imageshack.us/img223/8734/screenshot7tg2.th.png

*img144.imageshack.us/img144/3922/screenshot8cw4.th.png

This is what you will get, just select essentials and see if automatically refresh is checked, if not checked do so, and click Finish

*Now open YaST->software Management* and in the search box *type and search for rpm and upgrade * the following file rpm 4.4.2 as shown below
*img384.imageshack.us/img384/6316/rpmgnomeyh8.th.png
After the install, when prompted to install any more packages click yes.

Now in the search box *type, search and install* the following:
Adobe flash player - search for flash-player
Realplayer - search for realplayer
Acrobat Reader - search for acroread
Java - search for sun and tick java_1_5_0-sun and java alsa
Mplayer - search for mplayer and mplayer plugin
XMMS - search for xmms
K3b - search for k3b and check k3b codecs and k3b lang
DeVeDe - search for devede
Audacity - search for audacity
AviDemux - search for avidemux
FFMPEG - search for ffmpeg
Transcode - search for transcode
libdvdcss - search for libdvdcss
ntfs-config - search for ntfs-config
liberation fonts – search for liberation
VLC – search for vlc
Amarok – Now this is a little tricky.
First search for libtunepimp5 mark it for install
Then search for taglib and mark it for upgrade
Then search for libspeex and mark it for upgrade
Now search and mark amarok for install.

Click Accept

*ntfs-config setup:* Go to Computer->More Applications->System->NTFS Configuration Tool NTFS Configuration Tool
Key in your root password when asked for and enable by checking in the checkboxes for internal and/or external drives.

*Before using k3b press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart X and login to the system !!*


Open SuSE Install DVD/Cds are required for implementing these instructions !

OpenSuSE 10.3 x86_64 (KDE)

Software covered:
Adobe flash player - for viewing flash animations
Realplayer
Acrobat Reader - required to open encrypted pdfs
Java
Mplayer
XMMS - winamp lookalike
K3b - CD/DVD ripping, burning
libdvdcss
DeVeDe - Create VCD, SVCD, DVD
Audacity - audio editor
AviDemux - similar to VirtualDub
ffmpeg
Transcode
ntfs-config
VLC
Amarok

You *will need* an internet connection to download these files. Maybe a friend can help you to download it and mail it to you on a CD if you stay in a remote area.

Press Alt+F2, type yast and press Enter, key in your root password and press Enter. This is one way of opening YaST, the system administration panel of OpenSuSE. Click on Software Repositories
*img252.imageshack.us/img252/8885/t1uk1.th.png

Click on Add
*img181.imageshack.us/img181/284/t2yh2.th.png

Select Local Directory, uncheck download repository description files and click next
*img252.imageshack.us/img252/9126/t3mq7.th.png

Give the repository a name, I have given the name essentials, click browse and browse to that folder and click Open, and check the checkbox that says plain rpm directory
*img181.imageshack.us/img181/2593/t4mo5.th.png

This is what you will get, just select essentials and see if automatically refresh is checked, if not checked do so, and click Finish
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/7503/t5yq7.th.png

*Now open YaST->software Management* and in the search box *type and search for rpm and update * the following file rpm 4.4.2 as shown below
*img398.imageshack.us/img398/410/rpmxi2.th.png
After the install, when prompted to install any more packages click yes.

Now in the search box *type, search and install* the following:
Adobe flash player - search for flash-player
Realplayer - search for realplayer
Acrobat Reader - search for acroread
Java - search for sun and tick java_1_5_0-sun and sun alsa
Mplayer - search for mplayer and mplayer plugin
XMMS - search for xmms
K3b - search for k3b and check k3b codecs and k3b lang
DeVeDe - search for devede
Audacity - search for audacity
AviDemux - search for avidemux
FFMPEG - search for ffmpeg
Transcode - search for transcode
libdvdcss - search for libdvdcss
ntfs-config - search for ntfs-config
liberation fonts – search for liberation
VLC – search for vlc
Amarok – Now this is a little tricky.
First search for libtunepimp5 check it as shown
*img152.imageshack.us/img152/8066/final1aj9.th.png
Then search for taglib and mark it for update as shown
*img145.imageshack.us/img145/8849/final2ii3.th.png
Then search for libspeex and mark it for update as shown
*img145.imageshack.us/img145/5884/final3gc8.th.png
Now search and mark amarok for update.
*img225.imageshack.us/img225/8012/final4kg2.th.png


Click Accept

After it has installed go to KMenu->Applications->New Applications->Configuration Tool NTFS Configuration Tool (it will be at the bottom of the New Applications List)
Key in your root password when asked for and enable by checking in the checkboxes for internal and/or external drives.

*Other irritants:*
SuSE can be real slow even on mid-end systems. To overcome this you can do the following:
Click on KMenu->
Configure Desktop->Appearance and Themes->Style->Light Style 3rd revision->Apply
Configure Desktop->Window decorations->Plastik->Apply

Sources:
*packman.links2linux.org/
*download.opensuse.org/reposit...openSUSE_10.3/
*download.opensuse.org/reposit...openSUSE_10.3/
*download.videolan.org/pub/vlc/SuSE/10.3/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Archive contents:
aften-0.08-0.pm.2.x86_64.rpm
amarok-1.4.9.1-100.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
amarok-lang-1.4.9.1-100.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
amarok-libvisual-1.4.9.1-100.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
amarok-xine-1.4.9.1-100.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
amarok-yauap-1.4.9.1-100.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
amrnb-7.0.0.1-0.pm.2.x86_64.rpm
amrwb-7.0.0.2-0.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
audacity-1.3.4-3.pm.beta.x86_64.rpm
avidemux-2.4.1-0.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
bundle-lang-gnome-en-10.3-61.noarch.rpm
devede-3.7-0.pm.1.noarch.rpm
dvdauthor-0.6.14-0.pm.2.x86_64.rpm
faad2-2.5-1.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
faad2-2.6.1-1.4.x86_64.rpm
faad2-drm-2.5-1.pm.0.x86_64.rpm
flac-1.2.0-13.x86_64.rpm
freefont-0.20060718-90.noarch.rpm
glibc-2.6.1-18.x86_64.rpm
gtk-1.2.10-993.x86_64.rpm
iso-codes-1.0a-49.noarch.rpm
k3b-1.0.4-45.1.x86_64.rpm
k3b-codecs-1.0.4-2.1.pm.0.x86_64.rpm
k3b-lang-1.0.4-45.1.x86_64.rpm
kdemultimedia3-sound-3.5.9-56.16.x86_64.rpm
lame-3.97-4.3.x86_64.rpm
liba52-0-0.7.4-9.3.x86_64.rpm
libcaca-0.9_0.99.beta13-0.pm.0.x86_64.rpm
libcddb-1.3.0-60.x86_64.rpm
libcdio_cdda0-0.78.2-4.x86_64.rpm
libcdio_paranoia0-0.78.2-4.x86_64.rpm
libcurl2-32bit-7.11.0-32.x86_64.rpm
libdc1394_control12-1.2.2-1.x86_64.rpm
libdca0-0.0.5.82-14.3.x86_64.rpm
libdvbpsi5-0.1.6-8.2.x86_64.rpm
libdvdcss-1.2.9-5.4.x86_64.rpm
libdvdnav-0.1.10-75.x86_64.rpm
libfaac0-1.26-10.3.x86_64.rpm
libfame1-0.9.1-0.pm.9.x86_64.rpm
libffmpeg0-0.4.9.12823-4.4.x86_64.rpm
libgpod3-0.6.0-100.pm.7.x86_64.rpm
libgsm-1.0.10-72.x86_64.rpm
libid3tag-0.15.1b-95.x86_64.rpm
libifp4-1.0.0.2-0.pm.3.x86_64.rpm
libiso9660-5-0.78.2-4.x86_64.rpm
libmad-0.15.1b-5.3.x86_64.rpm
libmp4v2-1.5.0.1-10.pm.0.x86_64.rpm
libmpeg2-0.4.1.1149-4.3.x86_64.rpm
libmspack-0.0.20060920alpha-51.x86_64.rpm
libmtp6-0.2.2-0.pm.4.x86_64.rpm
libmtp7-0.2.4-0.pm.4.x86_64.rpm
libmysqlclient15-5.0.45-22.x86_64.rpm
libnotify-0.4.4-59.x86_64.rpm
libraw1394-1.2.1-64.x86_64.rpm
libraw1394-8-1.2.1-64.x86_64.rpm
libsexy-0.1.11-55.x86_64.rpm
libspeex-1.1.99.3-0.pm.0.x86_64.rpm
libtunepimp-0.5.3-100.pm.7.x86_64.rpm
libtunepimp5-0.5.3-100.pm.7.x86_64.rpm
libtunepimp5-mad-0.5.3-100.pm.7.x86_64.rpm
libtunepimp5-mp4-0.5.3-100.pm.7.x86_64.rpm
libtwolame0-0.3.12-0.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
libwnck-1-22-2.20.0-4.x86_64.rpm
libwnck-2.20.0-4.x86_64.rpm
libx264-57-0.0svn20071225-0.pm.3.x86_64.rpm
libx264-59-0.59-3.3.x86_64.rpm
libxine1-1.1.12-0.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
lirc-0.7.2-0.pm.0.x86_64.rpm
mad-0.15.1b-1.pm.5.x86_64.rpm
MPlayer-1.0rc2-4.pm.0.x86_64.rpm
mplayerplug-in-3.50-0.pm.2.x86_64.rpm
notification-daemon-0.3.7-65.x86_64.rpm
ntfs-config-1.0.1-14.x86_64.rpm
postgresql-libs-8.2.4-27.x86_64.rpm
pvm-3.4.5-89.x86_64.rpm
python-cairo-1.2.2-91.x86_64.rpm
python-gobject2-2.12.3-60.x86_64.rpm
python-gtk-2.10.6-25.x86_64.rpm
python-numeric-24.2-101.x86_64.rpm
rpm-4.4.2-192.x86_64.rpm
speex-1.1.99.3-0.pm.0.x86_64.rpm
taglib-1.5-0.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
transcode-1.0.5-0.pm.0.x86_64.rpm
vcdimager-0.7.23-83.x86_64.rpm
vlc-0.8.6f-11.2.x86_64.rpm
w32codec-all-20071007-0.pm.1.i586.rpm
wxGTK-2.8.4.0-53.x86_64.rpm
xmms-1.2.11-1.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
xmms-lib-1.2.11-1.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
xosd-2.2.12-113.x86_64.rpm
xvid-1.1.3-0.pm.0.x86_64.rpm
xvidcore-1.1.3-3.1.x86_64.rpm
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## praka123 (May 9, 2008)

good work!doc


----------



## NucleusKore (May 9, 2008)

Thanks, have been doing this for six months now  Am planning to start for Ubuntu Hardy if I get the time this month.


----------



## CadCrazy (May 9, 2008)

Good work. One Complaint why to create seperate threads each and every time and why not single dedicated thread.
For hardy you can put it here.

IMO we should start a thread like "Offline Linux Resource Center" to share everything about linux offline (for each and every distro).


----------



## NucleusKore (May 9, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Good work. One Complaint why to create seperate threads each and every time and why not single dedicated thread.



I definitely would if I can have a thread where I can insert messages soon AFTER the first, EVEN IF others have replied. There is no point in having a single thread, and after that have 10 replies saying thanks or asking doubts, only to have the next update on page 2, too much clutter.



CadCrazy said:


> IMO we should start a thread like "Offline Linux Resource Center" to share everything about linux offline (for each and every distro).



That's a good idea, everyone can chip in, but then again, I am worried about the clutter as I have mentioned above.


----------



## Dark Star (May 9, 2008)

Awesome work  ARe you a Doctor ?


----------



## NucleusKore (May 9, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Awesome work  ARe you a Doctor ?



Yes


----------



## CadCrazy (May 9, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> I definitely would if I can have a thread where I can insert messages soon AFTER the first, EVEN IF others have replied. There is no point in having a single thread, and after that have 10 replies saying thanks or asking doubts, only to have the next update on page 2, too much clutter.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good idea, everyone can chip in, but then again, I am worried about the clutter as I have mentioned above.



No clutter doc. You can put long long text in first post. Also we can request mod to insert one post for us after first post if we are out of space


----------



## NucleusKore (May 10, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> No clutter doc. You can put long long text in first post. Also we can request mod to insert one post for us after first post if we are out of space



There is a limit to the number of images you can add per post in case you did not know. If I remember correctly it's twelve.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 11, 2008)

As you might know, OpenOffice 2.4 has been released. To install download the following packages for both KDE and GNOME from here, I too will provide mirrors as soon as possible.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Update: all these packages can be downloaded from here
Archive 1
md5sum dfbb14be8bad89bc82bdf74c01e9439b

Archive 2
md5sum 37294ed9a8534b8e3bc47ed4d0f2afac

Extract contents of *both* to a single common folder.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OpenOffice_org-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.x86_64.rpm
OpenOffice_org-base-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.x86_64.rpm
OpenOffice_org-calc-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.x86_64.rpm
OpenOffice_org-draw-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.x86_64.rpm
OpenOffice_org-filters-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.x86_64.rpm
OpenOffice_org-impress-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.x86_64.rpm
OpenOffice_org-mailmerge-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.x86_64.rpm
OpenOffice_org-math-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.x86_64.rpm
OpenOffice_org-pyuno-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.x86_64.rpm
OpenOffice_org-writer-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.x86_64.rpm


KDE users download OpenOffice_org-kde-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.x86_64.rpm
GNOME users download OpenOffice_org-gnome-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.x86_64.rpm

All the above packages should be copied to a folder in your home directory. Browse to the folder using Konqueror and press the F4 key to open a terminal. Type su and press ENTER, enter your root password and press ENTER to become root. Now type

rpm -Uhv *

and press ENTER.

If you want additional language packs they are (fortunately) common for 64 and 32 bit and can be found here.

*Install GIMP 2.4*

Open YaST

Search for poppler

Mark poppler-glib for install if not already installed, and click accept

close yast

Download rpms
gimp24-2.4.5-0.pm.3.x86_64.rpm
gimp24-doc-2.4.5-0.pm.3.x86_64.rpm
from Packman.

Browse to the folder containing the rpm, type su and press ENTER, key in root password and press ENTER.

Type the following command
rpm -Uhv gimp24-2.4.5-0.pm.3.x86_64.rpm gimp24-doc-2.4.5-0.pm.3.x86_64.rpm
and press ENTER.

You're done!


----------

